# Entertainment After A SHTF Event



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In the event of an unexpected major disaster or a SHTF event, entertainment or something to occupy your mind other than survival will take on a whole new meaning. You will likely be living in no/low light conditions and without electrical accommodations. What do you have in your "can get to prep stores"?

Here are some starter ideas you should consider:

cards
board game(s)
books

What else?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Entertainment is more important than people think. It will help with moral which helps your odds of survival. Personally I kept all my college books rather than sell them back to the book store, lets be honest would you rather have 500 bucks worth of books or a 100 dollar bill, I chose the former and now I have a decent little starter library. In addition to that I do have several chess boards which could double as checker boards. Pets could also be a good form of entertainment. I know my little dog has enough personality to entertain me even when the lights are still on.


To add to your list you might want to consider acoustic instruments such as a guitar, harmonica, violin, etc if you play.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you're over 50 years old, you already have the mindset to create your own entertainment. Heck, that's _all we had _when we were kids. We didn't have cell phones chock full of games, Playstations and Nintendos or 5000 cable channels.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Horse shoes if you have the space.

This may sound a little weird but....they have adult coloring books. They are for colored pencils and there are hundreds of books to choose from. It's not the typical characters like a children's book but mostly intricate shapes. 
When they are complete, they are beautiful and can be used to frame, wall coverings, etc, etc.

These may be good for older folks to pass the time. Plus, I think coloring is considered soothing. 

My sister has MS and she and her girlfriend will spend all day some days doing this. They love it.

Paint by numbers is still available at Amazon.

Weaving, basket weaving, cross-stitch, etc...

Ping pong if room permits
Tossing a football, baseball, basketball, Frisbee...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I own 3 mountain dulcimers, one hammered dulcimer and a mandolin. I haven't played in years and was never really good at it. But, if and when it gets that bad, I will know what to do with any free time I have.

ETA: I too have a small library. Mine is mostly how to books especially if an EMP hits. I also have been picking up hand tools. The non powered type. I love tinkering :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an extensive library.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Wood carving....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> In the event of an unexpected major disaster or a SHTF event, entertainment or something to occupy your mind other than survival will take on a whole new meaning. You will likely be living in no/low light conditions and without electrical accommodations. What do you have in your "can get to prep stores"?
> 
> Here are some starter ideas you should consider:
> 
> ...


At my age, my bed after doing work.

I have a ton of books to re-read.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Judging from when the lights went out in Noo Yawk City here while back..seems like copulation is a pretty effecitve way to fight boredom.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Judging from when the lights went out in Noo Yawk City here while back..seems like copulation is a pretty effecitve way to fight boredom.


Yeah, they had quite a spike in the births nine months later.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I own 3 mountain dulcimers, one hammered dulcimer and a mandolin. I haven't played in years and was never really good at it. But, if and when it gets that bad, I will know what to do with any free time I have.
> 
> ETA: I too have a small library. Mine is mostly how to books especially if an EMP hits. I also have been picking up hand tools. The non powered type. I love tinkering :tango_face_grin:


I too have a small library. When I get bored I walk around Barnes and Noble and see to it that I buy atleast one book. History, true Crime, military history, music books from guitar center and art books. I have approximately 300 books that I have not yet read. I will be collecting elementary level books and high school books for my prep. When the SHTF, there will be no schools. It us up to us to teach the youngins... I also collected DVD movies, I still need a 12 volt DVD/TV.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't carry a tune, playing a guitar on a scale of one to ten I'm a minus three, but I'm cute and I don't eat much.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I live in the Ozarks. Of course I can play a mountain dulcimer. And not one of those off the rack McSpaddens either.
Grew up as Saturday night was pitch, canasta, or dance at the VFW about 10 miles down the road. Saturday was also mowing day during summer months. And weedeaters around the one acre pond. So a little entertainment went a long way that night. Lots of reading other times.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I live in the Ozarks. Of course I can play a mountain dulcimer. And not one of those off the rack McSpaddens either.
> Grew up as Saturday night was pitch, canasta, or dance at the VFW about 10 miles down the road. Saturday was also mowing day during summer months. And weedeaters around the one acre pond. So a little entertainment went a long way that night. Lots of reading other times.


Yeah, I gotta McSpadden but I also have a custom built Gila Mountain.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..when everybody gets tired a making babies..they should learn to play the harmonica. You can buy one cheap at any pawn shop. This is my old pal named Jack. He can teach anybody how to play by the numbers in about an hour. I got to where I could hammer out Old Suzzana like a pro. 
harmonica lessons for the harmonica


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You could always take up playing banjo.
.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> You could always take up playing banjo.
> .


That's a good picture of you. I'd like to hear you play some time!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Board games, cards, dominoes, backgammon, chess, books, legos, and of course story telling.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a pretty good library and my Dad has tons of books I am getting when he passes so I will have plenty to read. I have a couple of chess sets and a couple of decks of cards stashed away along with some board games stashed someplace around here. Then there is my fallback of Jack Daniel's and naked women.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Best way to amuse yourself is crack one out.
Never fails.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

To tell the truth , I don't think anyone will have any free time to do entertainment after SHTF . there will be some much work to do just to keep everyone safe and feed .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't expect Barnes and Nobel's to get raided by the 2-legged squirrels after a major event, so there's that.

Definitely books, playing cards, puzzles, Cards Against Humanity (yes, really), probably an electric bass and violin. 

Other busy work for sure to keep the mind preoccupied, if you are held up somewhere making fortifications, digging trenches, clearing sectors of fire, stocking fire wood, foraging, gardening/foraging, weapon and gear upkeep, rebuilding that 6.4L Power Stroke maybe?

Also a good time to learning a new skill - they got books for everything, maybe take up lead casting or blacksmithing?

And also making the one eyed giant cry, feel me dawg?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A few years ago this was a popular subject here. I had a little spare cash so I got a dozen packs of cards, dice, backgammon and chess board, a book on card and board games, and another set with about 6 different board games. Since we rarely play games like that around here I tossed the whole box of games in with the preps. I figure that if I can spend several thousand dollars on prep food, water filtration, ammo and spare rifle parts, TP, ect. I could spend $50 on post computer entertainment.

Just in case computers still work (I should have electricity) I also bought some older (very inexpensive) computer games. I've slowly been building my library but there are limits to how many books I'd want to keep.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Look at how our great great grand parents entertained themselves. They sat on the front porch and watched grass grow for the last few minutes of daylight. Before going to bed so they could get up at daylight and bust their a$$ all day again just trying to survive. I just don't see myself having the time to sit around and play games or read books.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..when everybody gets tired a making babies..they should learn to play the harmonica. You can buy one cheap at any pawn shop. This is my old pal named Jack. He can teach anybody how to play by the numbers in about an hour. I got to where I could hammer out Old Suzzana like a pro.
> harmonica lessons for the harmonica


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


Unfortunately I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.


 Her lesson is priceless. Not a word spoken but easily understood.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Well. I have books and magazines, lots and lots. I never throw away or give away a book or magazine. American Rifleman back to the Thirties, Outdoor Life and Field and Stream from the Sixties. All my college and grad school books, notes, and papers. Enough lead, brass, primers, presses, bullet molds and powder for two lifetimes. I've played harmonica for fifty years, and have a dozen, at least. A Dean steel guitar, a Dobro resonator, an old Hoehner acoustic, a Stratocaster, and a hollow body electric. A good dog and two cats. Never a dull moment.


----------



## tombaxter (Sep 6, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Entertainment is more important than people think. It will help with moral which helps your odds of survival. Personally I kept all my college books rather than sell them back to the book store...


For a thinking man, reading simple technical books are a good pastime and can lead into some fascinating hobbies. There are plenty of old bookshops that sell hobby based technical books as well as online ebooks. Astronomy for example, you can read about the formation of stars and investigate other galaxies. This can lead to a rewarding hobby with a simple cheap dobsonian telescope that will give you years of pleasure. There are many more examples, Radio, Chemistry, Electronics, Geology, all the old hobbies modern thinking people engaged in before the big move over to TV watching.

I'm not a fan of cards and board games, they sound attractive but are we really going to sit down every night, night after night playing monopoly? Not likely, I would be bored out of my brain in a week. Plus after tshtf we will have a lot of daylight hours to fill as well so basic mechanics would be another example. To some this might not sound like entertainment but it is to me. Entertainment is anything not work related that holds your interest gives you pleasure I think.

Currently I am setting up a new bicycle and that has kept me entertained for weeks with online research and modifications to the bikes geometry, tire pressures, gearing system. And then I'm out cycling, building up stamina, logging distances and speeds and times. Of course most of this is unnecessary to simply cycling for exercise, which is my goal. But it makes exercising more interesting and keeps me focused while I'm not actually out there sweating.

But this isn't for everyone. That's why all the amateur science based clubs across the western world have seen declining numbers for decades. They are all full of old grey haired men now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Practicing full frontal labotomy's on democrats" for 1000 Alex...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> "Practicing full frontal labotomy's on democrats" for 1000 Alex...


Done with a 1/2" drill inserted into each nasal passage.

We could fill the passageway with ground habanero afterward.:vs_lol:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

For those of us that live in an area that gets snow, there will be down time during the winter. Keeping our minds busy is important. In addition to entertainment we also have a lot of yarn for crocheting and fabric/thread for sewing and repairing clothes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, technically I have been retired for 13 years, and nothing has really changed, only the start and stop times, reduced hours.

I am sure this will continue post SHTF, there is ALWAYS something that needs to be done.

I don't need much entertainment, I will just build another 50 BMG rifle or read a book.

Right now I am putting together two AR's, one M4 type and an A2 full length.

And, yes they are in 5.56 NATO, not some BS caliber.

My number one passion and source of entertainment/pleasure has gone by the wayside,

flying, it was great while it lasted, nothing can compare to it, for me that is.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> You could always take up playing banjo.o]


Poor old Ned.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

tombaxter said:


> For a thinking man, reading simple technical books are a good pastime and can lead into some fascinating hobbies. There are plenty of old bookshops that sell hobby based technical books as well as online ebooks. Astronomy for example, you can read about the formation of stars and investigate other galaxies. This can lead to a rewarding hobby with a simple cheap dobsonian telescope that will give you years of pleasure. There are many more examples, Radio, Chemistry, Electronics, Geology, all the old hobbies modern thinking people engaged in before the big move over to TV watching.
> 
> I'm not a fan of cards and board games, they sound attractive but are we really going to sit down every night, night after night playing monopoly? Not likely, I would be bored out of my brain in a week. Plus after tshtf we will have a lot of daylight hours to fill as well so basic mechanics would be another example. To some this might not sound like entertainment but it is to me. Entertainment is anything not work related that holds your interest gives you pleasure I think.
> 
> ...


I'm a chess guy myself. Game of kings that teaches strategy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just a thought: Have classes for those within your circle of protection. Subject: Survival skills.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just a thought: Have classes for those within your circle of protection. Subject: Survival skills.


LOCK & LOAD is my protection , no classes needed here . Been there and done that .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> LOCK & LOAD is my protection , no classes needed here . Been there and done that .


Let me know how to purify water using a firearm.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Conversation


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

We've got lots of books and quite a few board games at my place. We're not talking Monopoly here, but quite a wide variety of games that include strategy, some co-operative games, resource management and more. Are there other things to ensure first like safety, food, water, and shelter? Of course, but as others have said keeping and building morale up has been proven to be a game changer in survival situations.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This might sound nerdy, but singing is a good way to keep up the morale when life gets stressful or arduous. We Americans don't sing enough! I remember growing up my mom had a cleaning lady and she'd sing old gospel hymns while she was polishing the furniture. She didn't have a particularly lovely voice, but her singing brought joy to the house. Good entertainment, too.


----------

